# SubOhmVapor 28g Vapowire vs Vapeking/SkyBlue 28g wire (Kanthal)



## Silver (23/10/14)

Hi all

I have noticed that the 28g Vapowire i got from Subohm vapor leads to slightly lower resistance than the 28g wire I got from VapeKing and from SkyBlue Vaping. 

i am not trying to attack anyone here, all the wire i have works well, its just the resistance is slightly different.

i was getting 1.20 to 1.25 ohms with 8 wraps around 1.5mm iD. This was very consistent with the 28g wire I had from Vapeking and SkyBlue Vaping. Ive made many coils like this for several months.

With the SOV 28g wire, the same coil (8 wraps around 1.5mm iD) comes out consistently at 1.03 to 1.07. I've made around 5 or 6 coils and am using the same atty (RM2) and measuring device.

I suspect that the vapowire is slightly thicker. Either it is 28g and the VapeKing/SkyBlue is actually 29g. Or, the Vapowire is actually 27g. On the vape, it does seem like i am vaping a slightly thicker wire. Slightly more popping, slightly longer to heat up and a little bit of the "afterburner" effect.

I dont have a Vernier to measure.

Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have noticed that the 28g Vapowire i got from Subohm vapor leads to slightly lower resistance than the 28g wire I got from VapeKing and from SkyBlue Vaping.
> 
> ...



very inetresting @Silver. the time has come for me to order more coil wire and i was seriously considering getting SOV vapowire
i will however pass on that now and get my usual kanthal A1 28guage wire from skyblue.


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

Please guys, dont think i am saying that the vapowire is not good or that the Vapeking/SkyBlue wire is not good. They both work perfectly.

Some would say you can get more wraps for the same resistance with the Vapowire and they would argue this is a good thing. But the vape is slightly different. Some prefer it for it is a bit of a "denser" vape.

I am still using both types of wire in different configurations and have still not decided which i prefer.

My post is just pointing out the different resistance i am getting. Which leads me to believe they are different thicknesses. Yet both are supposedly 28g.

I am just curious if others have noticed this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (23/10/14)

interesting thread silver


----------



## TylerD (23/10/14)

Silver said:


> Please guys, dont think i am saying that the vapowire is not good or that the Vapeking/SkyBlue wire is not good. They both work perfectly.
> 
> Some would say you can get more wraps for the same resistance with the Vapowire and they would argue this is a good thing. But the vape is slightly different. Some prefer it for it is a bit of a "denser" vape.
> 
> ...


I have a vernier, but not Vapor wire 28g only the ribbon. I have some Skyblue 26g, 28g 30g and 32g.
I will measure them this afternoon and then put the thicknesses up here.


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I have a vernier, but not Vapor wire 28g only the ribbon. I have some Skyblue 26g, 28g 30g and 32g.
> I will measure them this afternoon and then put the thicknesses up here.



Thanks @TylerD
I will keep some Vapowire and VK wire in my car in case we meet up then we can measure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (23/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @TylerD
> I will keep some Vapowire and VK wire in my car in case we meet up then we can measure


Cool stuff! I will keep my vernier in my car.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

Officer stops TylerD

"whats that for?"

"Oh that officer, its just in case I need to measure my wires"

Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

I only have 28G Vapowire and here's my measurements:

*Micrometer* (Imperial): 0.13" or x 25.4 = 0.3302mm



*Vernier* (Metric): 0.33mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

Thanks @johan!

I just love analog dials!

Hopefully we can get a measurement from @TylerD on the VK wire

But ideally we need both wires on the same measuring instrument.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @johan!
> 
> I just love analog dials!
> 
> ...



I'll bring them along ... you know when.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

johan said:


> I'll bring them along ... you know when.



PS. They are still more accurate than digital and easy to calibrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

the alloys should be different, giving you different readings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

for instance, for my darkest subohm coils I started using V2A wire. There the ohm reading is nearly half as compared to Kanthal. You can get also titanium wire at Zivipf, which is even lower


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

In this instance they are all Kanthal A1 @Tom - thus suppose to be exactly the same alloy, but suspect drawn at different thickness's.

According to manufacturing charts 28G should equate to 0.013 inches or 0.330 mm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

johan said:


> In this instance they are all Kanthal A1 @Tom - thus suppose to be exactly the same alloy, but suspect drawn at different thickness's.
> 
> According to manufacturing charts 28G should equate to 0.013 inches or 0.330 mm


yeah, the difference on @Silver coils is too little. Might still be a difference in the alloys tho. different supplier/manufacturer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

source:
http://www.vapowire.com/pages/vape-knowledge




difference Zivipf --- Vapowire: 4.6ohm/ft --- 4.15ohm/ft

There u go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

Thanks for the input @Tom

I think we are going to first try establish whether the thickness is the same or not

If they are the same thickness, then perhaps the difference in resistance is from a slightly different alloy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

johan said:


> *Micrometer* (Imperial): 0.13" or x 25.4 = 3.302mm




Are you sure about this calculation? 3.3mm sounds awfully thick


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

I have some 28g ordered from VapeMob, ordered some 28g from @RevnLucky7, will compare when it arrives

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Are you sure about this calculation? 3.3mm sounds awfully thick



OOPS! 0.3302 mm [0.013 x 25.4] edited OP now


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

Tom said:


> source:
> http://www.vapowire.com/pages/vape-knowledge
> 
> View attachment 13692
> ...



Most interesting @Tom - thanks
So what you have shown there is that the same thickness Kanthal wire from two different suppliers have slightly different resistances.

Perhaps it's their "secret ingredient" they add to the wire that makes them slightly different. Or perhaps their measurement techniques are different. However, their resistances are about 10% apart. Interestingly, that is roughly the difference in percentage terms that I am getting - I am getting a bit more than that.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the input @Tom
> 
> I think we are going to first try establish whether the thickness is the same or not
> 
> If they are the same thickness, then perhaps the difference in resistance is from a slightly different alloy.



For a second there I thought you boys were comparing swords 

I really should start reading from post number one 





Silver said:


> perhaps their measurement techniques are different.



Most just use a ruler... but I'm told string is more accurate?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (8/11/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have noticed that the 28g Vapowire i got from Subohm vapor leads to slightly lower resistance than the 28g wire I got from VapeKing and from SkyBlue Vaping.
> 
> ...



@Silver i was just reading this thread. Did you see my post here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/28-guage-kanthal-note-the-difference.6500/#post-139481 (pardon the spelling )

post # 7


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @Silver i was just reading this thread. Did you see my post here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/28-guage-kanthal-note-the-difference.6500/#post-139481 (pardon the spelling )
> 
> post # 7



Thanks @kimbo 
Saw that post

I feel very bad since I havent yet posted the pics from the measurements @johan and I took of these two wires. They are on my other camera which I need to download. Just been extremely busy. But will do it soon. 

As i said before on this topic, nothing is wrong with either wire, they both work perfectly, but they are indeed of slightly differing thickness, so the resistance comes out a bit different with the same coil specs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/14)

Ok here are the photos of the measurements that @johan and I took recently.

Here is 28g wire I got from VapeKing - It measures *0.12* of an inch



Now the 28g Vapowire from SubOhmvapor - look carefully - it measures almost *0.13 *of an inch



We measured both of them a few times just to make sure.
The Vapowire 28g is definitely slightly thicker. 

0.12 of an inch is 0.305mm
0.13 of an inch is 0.330mm

So the difference we are talking about here is very small. It's three hundredths of a millimetre. 

But this definitely makes a difference in the final resistance of two coils with the same specs. My experience was that with the VK wire, 8 wraps around 1.5mm was giving me coils in the range of 1.20 to 1.25 ohms. With the Vapowire I was getting 1.03 to 1.07 ohms. 

Thanks to @johan for bringing along his amazingly accurate analog micrometer - 

Now we know

Once again, I am not saying one is better than the other - they are both good wires. Just that the actual thickness of two different brands of wires marked 28g can vary slightly. 

All in the name of Science

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (9/11/14)

Silver said:


> 0.12 of an inch is 0.305mm
> 0.13 of an inch is 0.330mm



Yea looks like there is a 0.05mm tolerance for 28gauge wire. So if you buy from were ever and you buy 28guage you will get a wire of between 0.30mm and 0.35mm

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

